# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  A member is on TV! (Intervention)

## adamsky27

So I'm watching Animal Planet, the show "Intervention." They think the guy has too many snakes (the reason for the show). Anyway, I saw his retic and recognized him from this site. Anybody else recognize him?

----------


## DooLittle

I haven't seen it.  Got a link???

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Solarsoldier001

Lol I wonder how many snakes is too many. 


Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## adamsky27

Well the reason kinda shifted. Now they are saying they are worried for him due to the way he handles the HOTS. I'm pretty sure his username is Denial. I think he posted photos of his retics a few months back.

----------


## DooLittle

What???  I've seen him post before.  He has some really cool snakes!  I'm going to go have to see if its on demand to watch.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## adamsky27

Yeah, turn it on! lol

----------


## MarkS

Animal planet?  Oh God, I can just imagine how bad they're going to make a hot keeper look.  How can anybody be so starved for attention that they would voluntarily go on a show like that?

----------


## adamsky27

Yeah it made him look bad. Really bad.

----------


## Joshua Jasper

*Just watched the whole episode and Animal Planet of course skewed it. Unfortunately he did not help our cause as he was no prepared to handle the HOTS and was putting his family at risk with a poorly contained environment for venomous snakes. Definitely did a disservice to responsible keepers out there. They would of had no leg to stand (if not for HOTS) because he actually had a great husbandry with his Retics, Boas, and Ball Pythons. The ending of the episode set our cause back I am sure.*

----------


## Daybreaker

I just finished watching Fatal Attractions: Secret Snakes on Animal Planet but didn't see any show called Intervention? A link perhaps?

----------


## DooLittle

> I just finished watching Fatal Attractions: Secret Snakes on Animal Planet but didn't see any show called Intervention? A link perhaps?


Same here.  Fatal Attraction is on later and we set it to record.  But no "Intervention".

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Link please?

----------


## Joshua Jasper

> Link please?


http://press.discovery.com/uk/apl/pr...-intervention/

I can't find any info but it is an off shoot of Fatal Attractions....can't stand the host guy

- - - Updated - - -




> Same here.  Fatal Attraction is on later and we set it to record.  But no "Intervention".
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


It was on right after regular Fatal Attractions

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Fatal Attraction isn't on our animal channel.. :/

----------


## treeboa

The show's not on the US version of the website either. I hate Animal Planet now. When it started (back in the Steve Irwin days) it was about educating people about animals. Now it's about sensationalism and scaring the uninformed public.

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (06-04-2014),karmak (03-17-2013)

----------


## adamsky27

That is weird. You are right about the name of the show, my "guide" on my cable called it Intervention. Weird. Sorry for any confusion

----------


## 771subliminal

anyone catch when the episode is gonna re-air?

----------


## Mike41793

> Animal planet?  Oh God, I can just imagine how bad they're going to make a hot keeper look.  How can anybody be so starved for attention that they would voluntarily go on a show like that?


x2

----------


## Shadera

Watched it.  Don't have any idea who the guy is, but his arrogant attitude of "I'm gonna call you when I'm 80 and brag about how I worked with hots my entire life and never got bit" was more than a little offputting.  Sure, the channel may have skewed some things a bit, they always do, but I couldn't have been the only one crapping my pants every time he put his hands within easy strike range of those hots.  He also had no antivenin on hand, or a plan in place for if he was bitten for his family to follow.  He's an accident waiting to happen, and someday his luck WILL run out.

Who was the older fellow that was trying to make this guy use some common sense?  I tuned in a few minutes after it started, and it never said who he was.  Crutchfield?

ETA - FOund a tiny bit of info on it, but no links to full show.
http://press.discovery.com/uk/apl/pr...-intervention/

Guy's name was Danny Steele.  There are some photos of him at the link.

----------


## MarkS

> Who was the older fellow that was trying to make this guy use some common sense?  I tuned in a few minutes after it started, and it never said who he was.  Crutchfield?
> 
> ETA - FOund a tiny bit of info on it, but no links to full show.
> http://press.discovery.com/uk/apl/pr...-intervention/
> 
> Guy's name was Danny Steele.  There are some photos of him at the link.


I believe the hosts name is Winston Card.  Here is another link from this site with a bit more info.  http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...3-Winston-Card

I also looked up Cape Fear Serpentarium, seems that they have a few things to say about the show as well...  http://www.capefearserpentarium.com/

----------

_C&H Exotic Morphs_ (02-16-2013)

----------


## Wes

Haven't seen the show but I have a link to a story about something that went down with Danny Steele and Animal planet. Might be the same thing.
http://www.capefearserpentarium.com/DannySteele.pdf

----------

_ewaldrep_ (02-17-2013),_Rawbbeh_ (02-16-2013)

----------


## dave21

Just watched that show last night. Its crazy how animal planet makes people who have reptiles look crazy. Its a shame how these shows have such uneducated facts on reptiles. And if someone owns more then one snake we are animal hoarders.  One show said ball pythons were a danger. These idiotic shows are why all our exotic pets we love and care for will be slowly taken away from us.  I agree that the guy had no clue how to handle his hot snakes but all his other snakes looked pretty well cared for.  Some owners give all of us reptile owners bad reputations.

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

Here is another article from Dean Ripa of Cape Fear Serpentarium.  This one is about when the IDIOTS of Animal Planet and Fatal Attraction showed up to film an episode about him working with and handling hots.
http://www.capefearserpentarium.com/...ttractions.pdf

For those jumping all over Danny Steele "Denial" for his "handling" techniques you may want to bite your tongue(or atleast think twice) and realize that the people involved in this show will go out of their way to create these "dangerous/deadly" situations!  They can edit anything you say to make you look "crazy or bad" and I'm sure they do the same with the video to make it look more dangerous than it really is!

So before jumping on *1 of our fellow herpers and BP.net members*, think and do your research first!  Maybe newer members don't know that AP is only out for ratings and money, but most of us on here do know that they don't care about the truth and will do whatever they can to get the ratings that they want.

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (02-17-2013),_Anatopism_ (02-16-2013),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (06-04-2014),DooLittle (02-17-2013),dr del (02-16-2013),_ewaldrep_ (02-17-2013),Foschi Exotic Serpents (03-02-2013),_Gerardo_ (02-24-2013),nimblykimbly (03-02-2013),_Rawbbeh_ (02-16-2013),_RoseyReps_ (02-16-2013),_waltah!_ (02-17-2013),_West Coast Jungle_ (02-17-2013),wolfy-hound (02-17-2013)

----------


## schrammalot

I don't know much about the herp field (yet), but I do know a crapton about hedgehogs. The Too Cute episode that was just aired on them had cameras harassing a mother with day old babies and absolute disregard of their health and safety.

----------

Darkshadow1005 (03-09-2013)

----------


## Rawbbeh

Interesting...

Although not surprising...there's a reason i steer clear from just about every dang *reality* show out there.  Give me more shows like Battlestar Galactica and Southpark.  Plotline and humor.  Perfect for me.

----------


## snake8myelbo

Watched this show! Thought he handled some of the hots carelessly. Also that flimsy door and his kids 30 feet from the retics. my wife thinks my ball pythons can kill and eat a baby now!

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Fatal attractions isn't even on animal planet on our tv  :Sad:

----------


## Coleslaw007

Ugh I really wish we could sacrifice some of the suck-people today to bring Steve Irwin back and have him make Animal Planet what it should be again. Would anyone _ really_ mind if Snooki or Nicki Minaj were gone and Steve was back?? If more are needed there's plenty of suck-people.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_C&H Exotic Morphs_ (02-17-2013),_ewaldrep_ (02-17-2013),_Exotic Ectotherms_ (03-06-2013),_Gerardo_ (02-24-2013),nimblykimbly (03-02-2013),_Shadera_ (02-17-2013),_sorraia_ (03-06-2013),_Wes_ (02-17-2013)

----------


## Shadera

> *So before jumping on 1 of our fellow herpers and BP.net members*, think and do your research first!  Maybe newer members don't know that AP is only out for ratings and money, but most of us on here do know that they don't care about the truth and will do whatever they can to get the ratings that they want.


You mean, like you're doing?  Nah, no hypocrites here.

I didn't jump on anyone.  Good lord, you make it sound like people are screaming for his head.  Come down off that lofty perch and have a nice big drink of this - it's called harsh reality.  It boggles my mind that anyone would lack the common sense and allow themselves to be filmed for any tv show that focuses on snakes.  When has it ever been fair?  When in the last few years has it ever been positive?  Who has their head that far into the sand, or that far up their hind end?  Was it really the tv station's fault for spinning something we all know they'll spin, or the fault of the person who allowed it to happen?  Staged scenarios or not, that is the sort of stuff they're using as ammo against us, and he sure gave it to them willingly.

----------


## Anatopism

> You mean, like you're doing?  Nah, no hypocrites here.
> 
> I didn't jump on anyone.  Good lord, you make it sound like people are screaming for his head.  Come down off that lofty perch and have a nice big drink of this - it's called harsh reality.  It boggles my mind that anyone would lack the common sense and allow themselves to be filmed for any tv show that focuses on snakes.  When has it ever been fair?  When in the last few years has it ever been positive?  Who has their head that far into the sand, or that far up their hind end?  Was it really the tv station's fault for spinning something we all know they'll spin, or the fault of the person who allowed it to happen?  Staged scenarios or not, that is the sort of stuff they're using as ammo against us, and he sure gave it to them willingly.



I'm certain the point was not to defend silly actions, but rather pointing out that it's importany not to jduge without knowing the full story, or without actually knowing who this person was. The post was a reminder to think before you speak. 

We should also be careful about throwing around associations without any confirmation to back it up. This is how bad rumors get spread about people that were never involved.

----------


## CaptainSlayer

Hey you lot, I created this account just to let you know you're right. His user is "Denial" - I am his brother (Tyler Steele). 

I'm glad to see you seem to see through the BS that this show was.  :Razz:  

If you have any questions feel free to ask. 

https://www.facebook.com/tyler.steele.9615

----------


## CaptainSlayer

> Just watched that show last night. Its crazy how animal planet makes people who have reptiles look crazy. Its a shame how these shows have such uneducated facts on reptiles. And if someone owns more then one snake we are animal hoarders.  One show said ball pythons were a danger. These idiotic shows are why all our exotic pets we love and care for will be slowly taken away from us.  I agree that the guy had no clue how to handle his hot snakes but all his other snakes looked pretty well cared for.  Some owners give all of us reptile owners bad reputations.


Also; Sorry for the double post but I'd like to note that the way they portrayed my brother handling his snakes was mostly camera magic. Including when he placed his hand in the tank and it was empty.

----------


## dave21

> Also; Sorry for the double post but I'd like to note that the way they portrayed my brother handling his snakes was mostly camera magic. Including when he placed his hand in the tank and it was empty.


Yea I rewatched the show again after this fourm on demand and saw how they tricked the viewers. As I said he takes care of all his snakes very well, his attitude about how he will never get bit is a little arrogant because you will never know what will happen in the future even experts get bit. Animal planet is garbage now i never watch their channel because of how they portray snakes and their keepers. It is sad how they made your brother look like such a bad keeper and try and give all us snake keepers a bad name.

----------


## Annarose15

Denial has always been willing to help herpers on this site adn has excellent information. I have personally contacted him with multiple questions when I was considering rescuing a retic. To the point, I have zero trouble believing that the sensational spin was all in the camera magic. Although I agree that we should avoid giving fodder to the ignorant cattle, we also shouldn't hide and feed the image that we are antisocial freaks that deep-down "know" we are doing something degenerate by keeping reptiles.

----------


## Willie76

Well, I am appalled...and a squeaky wheel. For those of you who care to join me, I have sent Discovery Communications a message demanding they get Fatal Attractions off the air. You can send them a message too...here:

http://corporate.discovery.com/conta...wer-relations/

The more the better. I CANNOT stand the unethical behavior in this series....The more the merrier!

----------

dave21 (02-19-2013)

----------


## Willie76

Obviously an auto-generated response, but here is what I got today:




> Dear Viewer:
> 
> Thank you for contacting Animal Planet.  We appreciate your  correspondence
> and for taking the time to share your thoughts and concerns  with us about
> Fatal Attractions.
> 
> In an effort to ensure the highest  quality programming, comments such as
> these are taken very seriously.  Each  and every comment is forwarded on to
> our programming executives for review  and consideration.  Maintaining the
> ...

----------


## Denial

> I'm certain the point was not to defend silly actions, but rather pointing out that it's importany not to jduge without knowing the full story, or without actually knowing who this person was. The post was a reminder to think before you speak. 
> 
> We should also be careful about throwing around associations without any confirmation to back it up. This is how bad rumors get spread about people that were never involved.


I'm Danny Steele's mother! (Thankfully, he left his screen name and password saved on my laptop)

Thank you all for "backing up" my son. This show was very misconstrued. Danny and his entire family were lied to by Winston Card and the producers regarding this show. We were betrayed by them all. The show that we all were to appear was titled "Living with Predators", not Fatal Attractions - Intervention. The show were to appear in was to educate the public who are so afraid of snakes and to show that they can be pets. They even filmed Danny at the elementary school educating possibly YOUR children, but, of course, none of this was aired.

I'm not a fan of snakes of any kind, but I have been proven to by my son, that he has the safety of his family and everyone else that's around in his best interest!!

With that being said....until you know all facts, it's not wise to judge anyone!!


~Carolyn

----------


## wilomn

> I'm Danny Steele's mother! (Thankfully, he left his screen name and password saved on my laptop)
> 
> Thank you all for "backing up" my son. This show was very misconstrued. Danny and his entire family were lied to by Winston Card and the producers regarding this show. We were betrayed by them all. The show that we all were to appear was titled "Living with Predators", not Fatal Attractions - Intervention. The show were to appear in was to educate the public who are so afraid of snakes and to show that they can be pets. They even filmed Danny at the elementary school educating possibly YOUR children, but, of course, none of this was aired.
> 
> I'm not a fan of snakes of any kind, but I have been proven to by my son, that he has the safety of his family and everyone else that's around in his best interest!!
> 
> With that being said....until you know all facts, it's not wise to judge anyone!!
> 
> 
> ~Carolyn


Except that, because he is a well liked member here who does participate fairly often, he really should have known how this would turn out. We've had people scout this site and attempt to get people to do just what he did, appear on their show. And those people have been, and hopefully always will be, shown the virtual door lickety-split.

Were there contracts that guaranteed anything? Do you have any emails, text messages, papers of any sort assuring you that things would be done as you were told? If not, while a darn shame, the fault lies squarely with your son. He should have known better. We've all seen it happen before.

Facts are fine, but so is common sense. The fact is he got snookered and common sense should have told him that would happen if he participated in the show.

I kinda gotta shake my head at the whole thing.

----------

_Shadera_ (02-22-2013)

----------


## Denial

Whoa mom insane breach of privacy right there....Noted to never use your computer again. I have not responded to this because im still checking into what I can exactly say without being sued. But would like to personally thank the people on here that can see past the bs and have supported me. Anyone else that would like to know anything for the time being please pm me or facebook message me.

----------


## mechnut450

I not seen what the show ( too busy and  really never cared for the lies they show on there)   but man I would think the best you could do was along the line of  breach of contract and that  they used such to defame( proper words lacking as still jet lag( feeling) from hamburg show) of your character and such is my opinion  but  I not sure as I not watch the ep yet ( if anyone got the info like  season and ep  number I look it up later today if I get to use the TV to pull it up.

----------


## Pythonfriend

why didnt danny call the police as this happened?

if a camera crew turns out to be a bunch of lunatics and harass you and taunt your snakes and threaten and try emotional blackmail, culminating in an attempt to steal all the snakes, why hasnt the police been called?

is the police so bad that people do not call it because it would only make things worse?

----------


## captainjack0000

For those who may want to seek out the show later, can anyone give the name of the show and the epsiode title or a season and episode number?

----------


## captainjack0000

I think I have it figured out, and it is bummer that i can't find it online anywhere.

The show is called _Fatal Attractions:Intervention_  It would appear to be the pilot episode or season 1 episode 1

Here I was looking for secret snakes or Intervention (which is a show on A&E).  Too much confusion.  I didn't want to contribute to the conversation without seeing the evidence so to speak.  Looks like I can't see the evidence.

----------


## adamsky27

I just listened to Urban Jungles Radio interview with Danny. I won't be watching that channel anymore. Cheers to Danny, knowing what all he's had to put up with.

----------


## Mr Oni

I watched this show last week and saw how it was a blown out fear factory, scary background music and all.
I will say they did a good job making Dan look like a window licker but his husbandry and snakes looked good and thats when i realized something was off.

Never get bit?  Good luck with that.

The show had only negative things to say about owning herps. 
The whole thing surprised me that a herptologist was in no way trying to educate the viewers other than saying crap to scare people.

----------


## kitedemon

I work as a photographer, I shoot print ads often, most of the time actually. Photographs lie, that is my job to represent the best possible view of something and evoke the targeted feeling (the marketing people decide) with lighting and effects. I have a lot of friends in the media, media always manipulates the truth and skews the story to what will sell. Every notice how spokes people say very little and often refuse to say more? It makes it harder to alter if you say very little or if you repeat the exact same statement over and over. 

The trust between a photographer and model or media crew and subject is very deep. Sadly many models/subjects fail to understand this. They fail to understand that the level of trust is at least that of taking a new lover, 'getting in bed with the media' is apt. There are always those that will take advantage of peoples blind trust/ or innocence for their own gain. I am sorry that Dan and family had the media use you like they did. I have not seen the show nor do I want to. The fact Dan is being careful shows there are a lot of paper to cover the crew and show/producers. I expect the truth will not be seen on TV but is somewhere else.

----------

_Jonas@Balls2TheWall_ (03-06-2013),_sorraia_ (03-06-2013)

----------


## TheSnakeGuy

I still miss Steve Irwin. My hero. He died on my 21st birthday. Animal Planet just isn't the same anymore.

----------


## ballbuster

Does anyone else have an uncontrollable urge to beat this Card character into a bloody pulp?! This is infuriating.... Denial I have a lot of respect for you for not kicking his ass on your front lawn

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (06-04-2014)

----------


## Kaorte

I have yet to see the episode, but after reading some articles about winston card, and listening to the UJR interview... WOW. JUST WOW.

For future reference, never let ANYONE from a network show film me or my animals.  :Sad:  This is so awful. Animal planet has degraded so much since we lost Steve Irwin. The whole channel is just about making people afraid of animals. WHAT. WHY.  :Sad:

----------


## rick*star

> I have yet to see the episode, but after reading some articles about winston card, and listening to the UJR interview... WOW. JUST WOW.
> 
> For future reference, never let ANYONE from a network show film me or my animals.  This is so awful. Animal planet has degraded so much since we lost Steve Irwin. The whole channel is just about making people afraid of animals. WHAT. WHY.

----------


## rick*star

Danny and his entire family are _unwise_ for putting his children in harms way.
Where is the Children's Protection Agency when you need them?

----------


## Kaorte

> Danny and his entire family are _unwise_ for putting his children in harms way.
> Where is the Children's Protection Agency when you need them?


What on earth are you talking about?

----------

_Annarose15_ (03-05-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (03-08-2013),DooLittle (03-06-2013),_kitedemon_ (03-05-2013),_sorraia_ (03-06-2013)

----------


## DeathByDabs

Google "family lives with snakes" and you will find plenty of videos of family's and their snakes. One is a 12ish year old boy who takes rides on his 20+ foot retic or Burmese I forget which.

I was trying to find any info on this family in India or somewhere I saw on an extreme animals show. They are a big family who lives with thousands of wild snakes in their house. Like 2 feet deep EVERYWHERE including venomous snakes. They even use like 20 snakes as a blanket for their infant in his crib. He cuddles them.... None of them get bit.

Anyone else see this? Like 2 years ago on animal planet I think. Any links?

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## rick*star

I have read all the comments and I also watched the program with Winston Card as the host, and it's really difficult for me to
believe that Danny had the best interest of his children's safety in mind.  I wrote a message earlier but used a word that the
editor chose to change.  I thank him for that so I'll try and stay on point with future messages.  What I don't think is, that
Mrs. Danny Steele (wife), Ms. Carolyn Steele (Mom), and brother Tyler Steele, comprehend the mortal danger that her 
children, her grandchildren, and his nephews, are exposed to. Try and take your emotions out of this and look at it totally 
pragmatically. Danny has a lot of snakes both venomous and constrictors. They can kill with both their venom and their
constriction. One memory lapse, one time forgetting to lock one of the cages, one moment of distraction, is all that it will
take for this to become a tragedy. I know Danny thinks he was ganged up on, but, his family circled the wagons and stuck by
him with through all these condemnations. I don't think Mr. Card is a bad guy, he was just trying to show that he had ton's of 
experience and that someone has to be accountable for the children's safety. The family seemed more concerned about how
horrible it was that Danny was being attacked  and not about the unsafe environment that the children are growing up in.
Shame on you!

----------


## Kaorte

> I have read all the comments and I also watched the program with Winston Card as the host, and it's really difficult for me to
> believe that Danny had the best interest of his children's safety in mind.  I wrote a message earlier but used a word that the
> editor chose to change.  I thank him for that so I'll try and stay on point with future messages.  What I don't think is, that
> Mrs. Danny Steele (wife), Ms. Carolyn Steele (Mom), and brother Tyler Steele, comprehend the mortal danger that her 
> children, her grandchildren, and his nephews, are exposed to. Try and take your emotions out of this and look at it totally 
> pragmatically. Danny has a lot of snakes both venomous and constrictors. They can kill with both their venom and their
> constriction. One memory lapse, one time forgetting to lock one of the cages, one moment of distraction, is all that it will
> take for this to become a tragedy. I know Danny thinks he was ganged up on, but, his family circled the wagons and stuck by
> him with through all these condemnations. I don't think Mr. Card is a bad guy, he was just trying to show that he had ton's of 
> ...


You know, Tyler posted in this very thread and didn't seem to think his family members were in any sort of danger. 

Watching the TV program does not give you a clear view of what is going on in that house. 

These "dangerous animals" are only dangerous if you are careless and irresponsible. Danny is none of these things. He ensures his animals are in locked enclosures, behind two locked doors away from his children. He is even looking into a new facility for his animals that would take them off his property entirely. 

To say that he is putting his children at risk is absurd. He has taken every precautionary measure to ensure the safety of himself and his family. 

Sure there is a risk when keeping these animals, but lethal accidents are few and far between. These animals only kill maybe 1-2 people per year where as cars kill approximately 30,000 people a year. Go find someone else to pick on rather than this man who keeps his animals the same way professionals at zoos keep them. 



Also, Mr. Card is a joke and a lunatic.

----------

DooLittle (03-06-2013),_sorraia_ (03-06-2013)

----------


## Skiploder

> I have read all the comments and I also watched the program with Winston Card as the host, and it's really difficult for me to
> believe that Danny had the best interest of his children's safety in mind.  I wrote a message earlier but used a word that the
> editor chose to change.  I thank him for that so I'll try and stay on point with future messages.  What I don't think is, that
> Mrs. Danny Steele (wife), Ms. Carolyn Steele (Mom), and brother Tyler Steele, comprehend the mortal danger that her 
> children, her grandchildren, and his nephews, are exposed to. Try and take your emotions out of this and look at it totally 
> pragmatically. Danny has a lot of snakes both venomous and constrictors. They can kill with both their venom and their
> constriction. One memory lapse, one time forgetting to lock one of the cages, one moment of distraction, is all that it will
> take for this to become a tragedy. I know Danny thinks he was ganged up on, but, his family circled the wagons and stuck by
> him with through all these condemnations. I don't think Mr. Card is a bad guy, he was just trying to show that he had ton's of 
> ...


I'll give you credit for being the wordiest troll to ever grace this site.  Unfortunately your comparative eloquence and your thin veneer of pretending to give a crap about Danny and his family are just that - thin and superficial.  You are not fooling anyone as to why you are here and what your motive is.

Unfortunately, like most people who are trollish, vapid and self-delusional, your reasoning is also slow, lumbering and stupid.  You came into a saloon full of gunfighters brandishing a spork.  If you had two working brain cells to rub together, you would have done some research before you opened your mouth and smeared your verbal spoor all over this thread.

Let me educate you _shrek*star_, since 1990, there have been 16 fatalities attributed to captive, venomous snakes in the United States.

In that same time period, there have been 10 fatalities attributed to captive, constricting snakes in the United States.  Since you probably have at most, 10 fingers, let me do the math for you before you bend over to take off your shoes and socks.

That's a combined 26 fatalities in 23 years. 

Now let's do a simple comparison - since 2005 alone, 251 people in this country have been mauled to death by dogs.

The question to you, Mr. Troll, is do you own a dog?  

If so, shame on you.

If not, go spew your crap on some dog forum.

For the record, Mr. Card is a fraud.  A liar, a self-important tool, and a jackass of the highest order.  In fact, if I ever meet Mr. Card in person, I would be tempted to kick him as hard as I can square in his a$$ for being a fraud and a cheat and a liar.  Before I do so I will need someone to mark a good spot for me because - as far as I can tell - he's all a$$.  

Before you post one more word of your drivel on this forum, take five minutes to research Mr. Card and report back to Uncle Skippy what you found.

----------

_Andrew21_ (03-06-2013),_Andybill_ (03-06-2013),_Annarose15_ (03-06-2013),_babyknees_ (03-06-2013),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (06-04-2014),_Chkadii_ (03-28-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (03-08-2013),_Dave Green_ (03-06-2013),DooLittle (03-06-2013),_Exotic Ectotherms_ (03-06-2013),h00blah (03-06-2013),_interloc_ (03-06-2013),_Jonas@Balls2TheWall_ (03-06-2013),Kaorte (03-06-2013),_liv_ (03-08-2013),lmtrej (03-08-2013),MarkS (03-06-2013),_MikeM75_ (03-06-2013),Missvan (03-06-2013),_REBELLMORPH_ (03-06-2013),_satomi325_ (03-06-2013),sbit (03-06-2013),_sorraia_ (03-06-2013),spasticbeast (03-06-2013),Stewart_Reptiles (03-08-2013),_Valentine Pirate_ (03-08-2013),_Wes_ (03-06-2013),Willie76 (03-08-2013),wolfy-hound (03-06-2013),_youbeyouibei_ (03-06-2013)

----------


## Skiploder

I see you lurking Mr. rick*star  :Wag of the finger: 

Did you do your research on Mr. Card, the Dollar Store cashier and Taxi Cab driver?  

Remember, extract you head from your perineum before you post here again.  Right now you are about ready to respond to my post.  I'm warning you Buttercup, do not do it until you bone up on your facts.  Fight the urge to retort and do your homework assignment.

I let my contact on the _teacup poodle forum_ know that you may be stopping by to chide them for keeping animals that are about 30 times as likely to kill them as are venomous and constricting snakes.

They are ready for you.

----------

_babyknees_ (03-06-2013),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (06-04-2014),_Chkadii_ (03-28-2013),_irishanaconda_ (03-31-2013),_sorraia_ (03-06-2013)

----------


## Skiploder

Don't do it!

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (06-04-2014),_Chkadii_ (03-28-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Uncle Skippy FTW!!!  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sorraia

> I have read all the comments and I also watched the program with Winston Card as the host, and it's really difficult for me to
> believe that Danny had the best interest of his children's safety in mind.  I wrote a message earlier but used a word that the
> editor chose to change.  I thank him for that so I'll try and stay on point with future messages.  What I don't think is, that
> Mrs. Danny Steele (wife), Ms. Carolyn Steele (Mom), and brother Tyler Steele, comprehend the mortal danger that her 
> children, her grandchildren, and his nephews, are exposed to. Try and take your emotions out of this and look at it totally 
> pragmatically. Danny has a lot of snakes both venomous and constrictors. They can kill with both their venom and their
> constriction. One memory lapse, one time forgetting to lock one of the cages, one moment of distraction, is all that it will
> take for this to become a tragedy. I know Danny thinks he was ganged up on, but, his family circled the wagons and stuck by
> him with through all these condemnations. I don't think Mr. Card is a bad guy, he was just trying to show that he had ton's of 
> ...


Clearly you feel a lot of anger, maybe even hatred, toward people who keep venomous or constricting snakes and also have children. I simply want to ask

Do you feel the same way about people who have children and also drive cars? Own dogs? Have pharmaceuticals in their home? Have cleaning chemicals in their home? Allow their children to take horseback riding lessons? Allow their children outside?!

Because honestly   those are much greater dangers to children. A few snakes, whether venomous or constricting, are of very little danger to anyone, including children, if properly and responsibly housed. But dogs, even small ones, are much greater danger. Far more dogs kill people, including adults, every year than do snakes. Dogs not only kill people, but also cause disfigurement and severe, even permanent, injury. Dogs arent just a danger to people, but also can cause a lot of property damage. Horses are even more dangerous. Although bomb proof is a popular term for the been there done that calm as can be almost dead lesson horse, no horse is truly that trustworthy. Put any horse in the right situation and they can explode, and that explosion can cause severe injury or death to any person, including children. If the horse isnt a so-called bomb proof almost dead lesson horse, it is even more dangerous. Getting thrown from a horse can happen to anyone who is riding a horse, and can result in severe injury. A riding horse can also trip and fall on the rider, again causing severe injury. Just being around horses can result in bites, kicks, stomps, or get knocked down or run over, all of which can lead to severe injury. Horses kill people. And cars do we even want to go there? Cars cause death and injury multiple times every single day. Ill say that again. Every.single.day. You need not even be in a car to be injured or killed by one. Really, cars need to be made illegal. It isnt enough to require licenses, seat belts, outlaw drunk driving, have all kinds of safety features, and say be careful, people are still injured and killed every day by cars, adults, children, and babies alike. Speaking of cars how about the number of infant car seats that are improperly installed and lead to serious injury or death when involved in an accident? It is estimated as many as 75% of all infant car seats are improperly installed. If we want to keep our children safe, we should outlaw driving with an infant in the car. End of story there. And pharmaceuticals and chemical cleaners, how many times do we hear about children being harmed by those? Its bad enough theres actually a poison hotline to call so you can get help when your child does get into it

All of these very real and very common dangers to our children, and you are concerned about snakes that are locked away?

----------

wolfy-hound (03-06-2013)

----------


## Dave Green

:Bowdown:  Uncle Skippy

----------

_xFenrir_ (03-06-2013)

----------


## wolfy-hound

> I'll give you credit for being the wordiest troll to ever grace this site.  Unfortunately your comparative eloquence and your thin veneer of pretending to give a crap about Danny and his family are just that - thin and superficial.  You are not fooling anyone as to why you are here and what your motive is.
> 
> Unfortunately, like most people who are trollish, vapid and self-delusional, your reasoning is also slow, lumbering and stupid.  You came into a saloon full of gunfighters brandishing a spork.  If you had two working brain cells to rub together, you would have done some research before you opened your mouth and smeared your verbal spoor all over this thread.
> 
> Let me educate you _shrek*star_, since 1990, there have been 16 fatalities attributed to captive, venomous snakes in the United States.
> 
> In that same time period, there have been 10 fatalities attributed to captive, constricting snakes in the United States.  Since you probably have at most, 10 fingers, let me do the math for you before you bend over to take off your shoes and socks.
> 
> That's a combined 26 fatalities in 23 years. 
> ...


*sniffle*

I love you Uncle SKippy. Also, I'm awarding you fifteen internet points for "You came into a saloon full of gunfighters brandishing a spork." 

And it's factually correct. To the troll, if you think it's "unwise" to have children with snakes, then you MUST be ranting at all dog owners right? ALso any family who daringly allows their children to own horses. And don't forget, it's not "pitbulls" that kill all the people in the US, it's all breeds.

Don't forget cats. Cat bites become infected easily AND many children are deathly allergic and thus cats cause many deaths each year, without figuring in how many might trip a child down the stairs or lure a unsuspecting child into traffic or other danger.

Ever see those horrifyingly unwise parents who allow their children to ride BICYCLES??? My Gawd!! What are they thinking??? Look up the stats on bicycle related deaths and injury too while you're up on your pedestal of "THINK OF THE CHILDREN".

My advice, if you're serious and not a troll(hahahaha) and not a shill from the network, is to look up a few facts and figures before you believe a moronic "reality" program on cable.

----------

_sorraia_ (03-07-2013)

----------


## sorraia

> Don't forget cats. Cat bites become infected easily AND many children are deathly allergic and thus cats cause many deaths each year, without figuring in how many might trip a child down the stairs or lure a unsuspecting child into traffic or other danger.


*PEANUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Talk about deadly allergies....

----------


## 3skulls

100% of the people born, will die in their lifetime.

----------


## Rob

> 100% of the people born, will die in their lifetime.


60% of the time it works every time. Its made with bits of real panther, so you know its good.

sent from my Galaxy s3 using tapatalk2

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (03-08-2013),_Daybreaker_ (03-06-2013),DeathByDabs (03-06-2013)

----------


## wilomn

hey new guy, who the bloody hell are you and why the bloody hell should ANYONE listen to anything you have to say? Do you keep snakes? Have you ever kept snakes? What type, for how long and if you don't still have them, why?

You REALLY shouldn't piss Ol Uncle Skippy, heh heh heh, off. And he's the NICE one.

So, genius who cares soooooo much for his fellow man and his children, other than showing just how stupid you are, what are you hoping to accomplish here?

What do you do for a living smart guy?

----------

_Annarose15_ (03-06-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (03-08-2013),DooLittle (03-06-2013),_satomi325_ (03-06-2013)

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

This whole situation is absolutely vulgar.  Seems to be some good info for keepers in here though. Stay away from mainstream media. We all know that snakes are not something that the media is portraying in a positive light. Unfortunately we live in a country where anything different is chastised mercilessly. If it doesn't fit into the puzzle of what the media decides is "IN" this week then it's made to look undesirable. Seems to me the majority of people who would rather go with the uneducated views that television projects aren't really worth their own opinions and their opinions don't seem to add up to much either. So screw it.  :Wink:  people will always fear what they don't understand. I'm proud to consider myself among the 1 percent of true Individuals. Let your freak flag fly!!!

----------

_3skulls_ (03-06-2013)

----------


## MarkS

> Let me educate you _shrek*star_, since 1990, there have been 16 fatalities attributed to captive, venomous snakes in the United States.
> 
> In that same time period, there have been 10 fatalities attributed to captive, constricting snakes in the United States.  Since you probably have at most, 10 fingers, let me do the math for you before you bend over to take off your shoes and socks.
> 
> That's a combined 26 fatalities in 23 years.


26 in 23 years?  Did you know that the consumer product safety commission knows of at least 67 drowning deaths in buckets during the years 1985-1987, mostly to young children 8 - 12 months old? 
http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Newsroom/News...oung-Children/
This frightened me so much that I'm considering replacing all of my 5 gallon plastic buckets with snakes.   Does anybody have any tips on how I can mop my floors with a snake?

----------

AmandaJ (03-29-2013),_jbean7916_ (03-31-2013),_liv_ (03-08-2013),sbit (03-06-2013),_sorraia_ (03-07-2013),Willie76 (03-08-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

You should always drill a few holes in your bucket before you store babies in them.

----------

_BrandiR_ (03-06-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (03-08-2013),_jbean7916_ (03-31-2013),_liv_ (03-08-2013)

----------


## arialmt

Buckets and Bikes and Dogs, Oh My.

Shoot kids in my day had monkey bars on asphalt playgrounds, and we caught our own snakes.

----------


## Rob

> Shoot kids in my day had monkey bars on asphalt playgrounds, and we caught our own snakes.


Same here...and that wasnt long ago  :Sad: 

sent from my Galaxy s3 using tapatalk2

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

> Same here...and that wasnt long ago 
> 
> sent from my Galaxy s3 using tapatalk2


There used to be so many snakes in my area. They are still there but no where as many as before. I used to catch Cali kings, garters, gopher snakes, and all sorts of other critters that I just don't see anymore. :/

----------


## BrandiR

> You should always drill a few holes in your bucket before you store babies in them.


Excellent information!  Sticky!

----------

_3skulls_ (03-07-2013),AmandaJ (03-29-2013)

----------


## rick*star

Hey everyone, rick*star is baaaack!  Reading most of your posts, it's interesting
that making comparisons between dogs, cats horses, cars, bicycles, and gerbils,
just doesn't wash.  There's risk in everything, but, it's 100% certain that if you
put your hand in the cage of, let's say, just about any venomous snake, you are
going to get bit.  Snakes are primordial creatures, taking them for a walk, or, I
guess I should say slither, isn't going to happen.  All these reptiles are capable
of, is resting, killing and eating, making little babies, and that's about it.  So
please folks, don't try and make any comparisons of the danger between snakes
and any other animal, it's just silly.  Sit, shake, speak, roll over, or, in the case of
a snake, bite, kill, swallow head first.
Ok, I'm ready for the onslaught of insults and name calling!

----------


## reptileexperts

Trololololollol that Is my two cents to the prior post.

----------

_Annarose15_ (03-08-2013)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Hey everyone, rick*star is baaaack!  Reading most of your posts, it's interesting
> that making comparisons between dogs, cats horses, cars, bicycles, and gerbils,
> just doesn't wash.  There's risk in everything, but, it's 100% certain that if you
> put your hand in the cage of, let's say, just about any venomous snake, you are
> going to get bit.  Snakes are primordial creatures, taking them for a walk, or, I
> guess I should say slither, isn't going to happen.  All these reptiles are capable
> of, is resting, killing and eating, making little babies, and that's about it.  So
> please folks, don't try and make any comparisons of the danger between snakes
> and any other animal, it's just silly.  Sit, shake, speak, roll over, or, in the case of
> ...


Given your answer and inability or unwillingness to read and comprehend what you are reading, I am afraid that at this point it would be a waste of keystroke to even address your posts any further.

Only one thing can be added

----------

_Don_ (03-08-2013),_liv_ (03-08-2013),SlitherinSisters (03-08-2013),_sorraia_ (03-08-2013)

----------


## Rob

> Hey everyone, rick*star is baaaack!  Reading most of your posts, it's interesting
> that making comparisons between dogs, cats horses, cars, bicycles, and gerbils,
> just doesn't wash.  There's risk in everything, but, it's 100% certain that if you
> put your hand in the cage of, let's say, just about any venomous snake, you are
> going to get bit.  Snakes are primordial creatures, taking them for a walk, or, I
> guess I should say slither, isn't going to happen.  All these reptiles are capable
> of, is resting, killing and eating, making little babies, and that's about it.  So
> please folks, don't try and make any comparisons of the danger between snakes
> and any other animal, it's just silly.  Sit, shake, speak, roll over, or, in the case of
> ...


I looked at your posts. On that note, your opinion really doesn't deserve much of a response or even name calling. Your ignorance on the subject is just disappointing. Do some home work, then come back. 
Chances are your just going to continue down the path your on, in hopes of a negative response and name calling. The very definition of a forum troll.

----------


## liv

> Hey everyone, rick*star is baaaack!  Reading most of your posts, it's interesting
> that making comparisons between dogs, cats horses, cars, bicycles, and gerbils,
> just doesn't wash.  There's risk in everything, but, it's 100% certain that if you
> put your hand in the cage of, let's say, just about any venomous snake, you are
> going to get bit.  Snakes are primordial creatures, taking them for a walk, or, I
> guess I should say slither, isn't going to happen.  All these reptiles are capable
> of, is resting, killing and eating, making little babies, and that's about it.  So
> please folks, don't try and make any comparisons of the danger between snakes
> and any other animal, it's just silly.  Sit, shake, speak, roll over, or, in the case of
> ...


The entirety of life is based around eating and reproducing. It's all any of us are good for. Why judge a reptile for doing what I do? I'm as dangerous to a chicken as a venomous snake is to its prey.

----------

DooLittle (03-08-2013)

----------


## sorraia

I fixed your post for you. 




> Hey everyone, rick*star is baaaack!  Reading most of your posts, it's interesting
> that making comparisons between dogs, cats horses, cars, bicycles, and gerbils,
> but you are right.  There's risk in everything, I now realize that. Nothing is 100% certain, even if you
> put your hand in the cage of, let's say, just about any venomous snake.  Snakes are primordial creatures, but so are many other animals. Taking them for a walk, or, I
> guess I should say slither, isn't going to happen, but snakes don't need walks either.  All these reptiles are capable
> of, is resting, killing and eating, making little babies, and that's about it, but that's also what all living animals do.  So
> please folks, do make more comparisons of the danger between snakes
> and any other animal, because it's good to think about.  Sit, shake, speak, roll over, or, in the case of
> a snake, bite, kill, swallow head first, although all predators must bite, kill, and swallow to survive.
> Ok, I'm ready for more enlightenment. You folks are far greater than me!!!


 :Wink:

----------

Kaorte (03-08-2013),_liv_ (03-08-2013),_Rob_ (03-08-2013)

----------


## rick*star

You guys are hurting my feelings!  I might have to sign off permanently.
Is that what you wan't????

----------


## Kaorte

> You guys are hurting my feelings!  I might have to sign off permanently.
> Is that what you wan't????


Unless you are willing to admit that all pets pose a threat to humans and it isn't just snakes that can be deadly, then yes I think that is what we want.

----------


## Skiploder

> Hey everyone, rick*star is baaaack!  Reading most of your posts, it's interesting
> that making comparisons between dogs, cats horses, cars, bicycles, and gerbils,
> just doesn't wash.  There's risk in everything, but, it's 100% certain that if you
> put your hand in the cage of, let's say, just about any venomous snake, you are
> going to get bit.  Snakes are primordial creatures, taking them for a walk, or, I
> guess I should say slither, isn't going to happen.  All these reptiles are capable
> of, is resting, killing and eating, making little babies, and that's about it.  So
> please folks, don't try and make any comparisons of the danger between snakes
> and any other animal, it's just silly.  Sit, shake, speak, roll over, or, in the case of
> ...


Welcome back.

Just when I thought you couldn't get any more vapid or irrelevant, you once again proved that you are thicker than anyone gave you credit for.

What does it matter whether you can walk a snake, or cuddle with a snake, or express the anal glands of a snake like you can a dog?  By not answering my question, you answered my question - you are a dog owner.  Don't deny it.  You own a dog - which explains your illogical and incoherent attempt to quantify or make excuses for the fact that dogs pose a much higher mortality risk than snakes.

What in your vast knowledge of venomous snakes qualifies you to assert that there is a 100% chance of getting bitten when presenting your hand to one?  Listen Clown Car, when I want advice on skin tags, dealing with a sixth digit, the best ways to romantically woo my sister or homegrown remedies for dealing with hemorrhoids - I'll ask your advice.  When it comes to snakes, you are about as qualified to offer observations or assess risk as Melissa Kaplan -or your poster boy - Winston Card the Herpetologist Who is Not a Herpetologist.

You are right about one thing - there is a risk in everything.  If you had stopped with that one assertion, you and I would be in complete agreement on just one thing (and God knows how the Universe would have responded).  However, you then had to go on to make one of the stupidest statements in BP-Net forum history.  When presented with irrefutable data that proves that dogs kill more people in one year than snakes have in 20+ years you tried to negate that fact by validating the risks of dog ownership against the benefit that dogs can be walked, dogs like to lick their own privates, can be used to fetch slippers or taught parlor tricks.

Since I can't edit the diarrhea that dribbles off of hooves and onto the pages of this forum I'll be have to find contentment in the fact that your last post was so stupid, it will forever stand as a monument to just how stupid an idiot can be if he applies himself to it.

Plus, you did not do your homework like I directed you to.  If you had, you would have discovered that Winston Card is to herpetology what Chef Boyardee is to fine dining.  You get an F and a big frowny face for failing to do your due diligence.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (03-09-2013),_liv_ (03-08-2013),lmtrej (03-08-2013),_satomi325_ (03-08-2013),_sorraia_ (03-08-2013),_Valentine Pirate_ (03-08-2013),_Wes_ (03-08-2013),Willie76 (03-08-2013),wolfy-hound (03-08-2013)

----------


## RedDragonMorphs

This guy doesnt desrve a response.... and thats all I gotta say about that.... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Skiploder

> You guys are hurting my feelings!  I might have to sign off permanently.
> Is that what you wan't????


No.

There are people who are afraid of clowns.

There are people that love clowns.

The former will want you to go.

The latter will want you to stay.

Your presence on this forum is needed.  It's nice to have someone around here who makes the rest of us realize just how lucky that we are to have been born with a full complement of chromosomes.

----------

_Ashleigh91_ (03-09-2013),DooLittle (03-08-2013),Kaorte (03-08-2013),_Rob_ (03-08-2013),_satomi325_ (03-08-2013),_sorraia_ (03-08-2013),_Wes_ (03-08-2013),Willie76 (03-08-2013),wolfy-hound (03-08-2013)

----------


## Rob

> Your presence on this forum is needed.  It's nice to have someone around here who makes the rest of us realize just how lucky that we are to have been born with a full complement of chromosomes.


It's kind of like honey boo boo. Horrible tv, but man does it make you feel better about yourself. 

That is correct Ricky, you have been put in the same boat as one Miss honey boo boo. That just happend.

----------

DooLittle (03-08-2013),_sorraia_ (03-08-2013),_Wes_ (03-08-2013),Willie76 (03-08-2013)

----------


## sorraia

Here's one thing I can't get out of my mind...

Since our new favorite troll's original concern was the children, and he's now talking about a "100% chance" of getting bit by a venomous snake if you stick your hand in its enclosure...

Who advocated allowing children to stick their hands in venomous snake enclosures?  :Confused: 

Straw man argument perhaps?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Willie76 (03-08-2013)

----------


## JohnNJ

> Watched it.  Don't have any idea who the guy is, but his arrogant attitude of "I'm gonna call you when I'm 80 and brag about how I worked with hots my entire life and never got bit" was more than a little offputting.  Sure, the channel may have skewed some things a bit, they always do, but I couldn't have been the only one crapping my pants every time he put his hands within easy strike range of those hots.  He also had no antivenin on hand, or a plan in place for if he was bitten for his family to follow.  He's an accident waiting to happen, and someday his luck WILL run out.
> 
> Who was the older fellow that was trying to make this guy use some common sense?  I tuned in a few minutes after it started, and it never said who he was.  Crutchfield?
> 
> ETA - FOund a tiny bit of info on it, but no links to full show.
> http://press.discovery.com/uk/apl/pr...-intervention/
> 
> Guy's name was Danny Steele.  There are some photos of him at the link.


Troll aside...

I'm sure the editing had an effect on the viewer's perception of the situation but I'm pretty sure that Danny said he would never get "bit". I don't think they forced him to say that. For me, that was the worst part of the show and had the biggest impact on my view of Danny.

----------


## RoseRed

> Hey everyone, rick*star is baaaack!  Reading most of your posts, it's interesting
> that making comparisons between dogs, cats horses, cars, bicycles, and gerbils,
> just doesn't wash.  There's risk in everything, but, it's 100% certain that if you
> put your hand in the cage of, let's say, just about any venomous snake, you are
> going to get bit.  Snakes are primordial creatures, taking them for a walk, or, I
> guess I should say slither, isn't going to happen.  All these reptiles are capable
> of, is resting, killing and eating, making little babies, and that's about it.  So
> please folks, don't try and make any comparisons of the danger between snakes
> and any other animal, it's just silly.  Sit, shake, speak, roll over, or, in the case of
> ...


I'm not sure which is more stupid, your posts or your need to keep posting......

----------


## Wes

Here is the story straight from Danny's mouth. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYSZes_DBmw

----------

Darkshadow1005 (03-09-2013)

----------


## wilomn

> hey new guy, who the bloody hell are you and why the bloody hell should ANYONE listen to anything you have to say? Do you keep snakes? Have you ever kept snakes? What type, for how long and if you don't still have them, why?
> 
> You REALLY shouldn't piss Ol Uncle Skippy, heh heh heh, off. And he's the NICE one.
> 
> So, genius who cares soooooo much for his fellow man and his children, other than showing just how stupid you are, what are you hoping to accomplish here?
> 
> What do you do for a living smart guy?


Still waiting on answers to these questions. I'm pretty sure none of them are beyond your intellectual ability to comprehend and respond. I tried to use small words so even you could understand what I was asking for.

So, what's the deal?

----------


## rick*star

Sorraia, very good.  Quick witty response!  Uncle Skippy, I'm not sure I should thank you or not? You know what, THANKS!
Ok folks, I'm going to stick around a little longer just to give you my point of view. There have been some very good
responses, but, I ain't no Honey Boo Boo, and I ain't no Troll (whatever that is?), and I'm not stupid! I just offer a
different point of view. Have any of you ever ever ever seen or heard of a domesticated snake? One that would respond
to the owners commands? I think not!

----------


## Kaorte

> Sorraia, very good.  Quick witty response!  Uncle Skippy, I'm not sure I should thank you or not? You know what, THANKS!
> Ok folks, I'm going to stick around a little longer just to give you my point of view. There have been some very good
> responses, but, I ain't no Honey Boo Boo, and I ain't no Troll (whatever that is?), and I'm not stupid! I just offer a
> different point of view. Have any of you ever ever ever seen or heard of a domesticated snake? One that would respond
> to the owners commands? I think not!



So, pets that obey commands are the only ones that people should keep? What about fish? turtles? Bunnies? hamsters? rats? birds? 

My snake obeys me more than my cat, so maybe it is domesticated!

So, why does an animal need to be "domesticated" and obey commands to be a viable pet?

----------


## wilomn

> Sorraia, very good.  Quick witty response!  Uncle Skippy, I'm not sure I should thank you or not? You know what, THANKS!
> Ok folks, I'm going to stick around a little longer just to give you my point of view. There have been some very good
> responses, but, I ain't no Honey Boo Boo, and I ain't no Troll (whatever that is?), and I'm not stupid! I just offer a
> different point of view. Have any of you ever ever ever seen or heard of a domesticated snake? One that would respond
> to the owners commands? I think not!


Say genius, how does an animals with no way to hear respond to commands? It's sort of like asking you to pull your head out of your ass long enough to answer the questions I've now asked you twice.

Like Mr. Gump said, stupid is as stupid does.

----------

_Ashleigh91_ (03-09-2013),DooLittle (03-08-2013),_Exotic Ectotherms_ (03-13-2013),_satomi325_ (03-08-2013)

----------


## BlueIce2k3

This is my first time posting on these forums and its mainly due to the subject of this thread.  I listened to the radio interview with Danny and was extremely upset with what animal planet did.  I have snakes and children as well and I feel so sorry for everything he has gone through due to this.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family Danny!

All I can say in response to rick*star is that I have been bit by a ton more "domesticated" dogs than I have "unsafe" pet snakes and I have handled a ton of snakes.

----------


## wolfy-hound

Technically, the fact that dogs CAN be trained yet STILL kill more people in the average year than venomous snakes have in the past 20 proves that dogs are way more dangerous, despite the whole "I can walk my dog!" argument.

And you told a big fat fib. There is not a 100% chance you will be bit if you stick your hand into a venomous snake's cage. Total lie, totally false. Don't think so? Check out ANY reputable venom lab and ANY reputable venomous keeper and see how many times you see them handle their reptiles in a smart, careful, educated manner without getting bitten. Then tell yourself "Wow, I'm a big old liar." 

In fact... it's entirely possible to walk PAST a wild venomous snake and not be bitten. There's even a chance that you can handle a wild venomous snake and not be bitten. There's plenty of cases of it happening and I myself once picked up and handled a pygmy rattler in ignorance, and it did not bite me. Do I advocate picking up wild pygmy rattlers? Heck no! But with my own experience, I just proved you're a big liar. Liar liar, pants up in flames that you no doubt wanted from the forum in response to your ignorant trolling posts to get attention you can't get in a responsible adult way.

----------

_sorraia_ (03-09-2013)

----------


## barbie.dragon

> Sorraia, very good.  Quick witty response!  Uncle Skippy, I'm not sure I should thank you or not? You know what, THANKS!
> Ok folks, I'm going to stick around a little longer just to give you my point of view. There have been some very good
> responses, but, I ain't no Honey Boo Boo, and I ain't no Troll (whatever that is?), and I'm not stupid! I just offer a
> different point of view. Have any of you ever ever ever seen or heard of a domesticated snake? One that would respond
> to the owners commands? I think not!


Domestication has nothing to do with an animal being able to listen to a command. A domesticated animal is something that can provide a himan being with a resource essentially. How often do you see a meat cow lovongly obey their master? The ONLY thing domestication does is to provide a human with a benefit. Hell we'll go to an extreme example. Domesticated plants like CORN. Doesnt listen to commands but still provides a lot for people. That's what it is. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## I-KandyReptiles



----------

_Rob_ (03-09-2013)

----------


## Valentine Pirate

He keeps going back to that training point. Irritating. 

So what? I don't care if my pets "like" me back, or live for my attention. The feedback I get doesn't make the animal more or less dangerous. You know what creates dangerous situations with animals? Careless people. That goes for ANY animal. A dog can maul a person to death, a cat scratch can send you to the hospital from the infections, a horse can do massive amounts of physical damage, rat bites are a puncture wound, and the list goes on and on and on. 

It isn't a death sentence to simply possess venomous snakes, nor does it put anyone in immediate danger. My distrust of animal planet and their not so subtle anti-exotics keeper views is leading me to believe that Danny probably doesn't handle his collection carelessly. To be honest, I have yet to meet anyone who keeps venomous or giant snakes that doesn't promote safety first. 

If you can believe it, we keep these animals because we enjoy them *gasp* even if they don't do tricks! Who woulda thunk it? I like that I can take my ball pythons out to handle, but someday I'd like to have a Gaboon viper. It isn't going to be my buddy, it probably won't give two flying nuggets that I'm there at all outside of feeding time. Turns out, people are capable of enjoying their pets without being so self centered that they need imprinting pack behavior (commonly mistaken for love) first.

----------

_BrandiR_ (03-11-2013),sharkrocket (03-10-2013)

----------


## sorraia

> Sorraia, very good. Quick witty response! Uncle Skippy, I'm not sure I should thank you or not? You know what, THANKS!
> Ok folks, I'm going to stick around a little longer just to give you my point of view. There have been some very good
> responses, but, I ain't no Honey Boo Boo, and I ain't no Troll (whatever that is?), and I'm not stupid! I just offer a
> different point of view. Have any of you ever ever ever seen or heard of a domesticated snake? One that would respond
> to the owners commands? I think not!


Honest question - Why is the ability to perform cutesy tricks the only characteristic that makes an animal "suitable" to be a pet?


Speaking for my personal experience and preference:
I honestly don't care if some of my pets can perform tricks or not. There are some animals I keep merely for the enjoyment of watching them. Case in point: Fish. You can't teach them tricks. You can't take them for walks. You can't handle them, pet them, etc. All they do is eat and swim around. BUT they are very enjoyable to just sit and watch. 
I have kept many different animals, of different species. My first captive snake experience started when I was a young child, I think 2nd or 3rd grade. It was a ribbon snake. By 4th grade I had a ball python. I was the sole caretaker of that snake, and he thrived. In addition to these snakes, I have had experience with captive turtles and tortoises of several species, lizards, fish, cats, dogs, rats, rabbits, guinea pigs, caged birds of different species, chickens, horses, and even an oppossum. I'm sure I'm forgetting something in there... Each animal has its own merits. Each animal has some advantages, but also some disadvantages. Right now I have snakes, cats, dogs, rabbits, rats, horses, chickens, fish, a tortoise, and a lizard. I am really enjoying the snakes because they are fascinating to watch, relaxing even. They require much less attention than a cat or a dog. In fact there are days the cats and dogs are downright annoying and more needy than my 1 year old child! The snakes have fairly basic environmental requirements, and as long as those requirements are met, they are kept cleaned (and they only poop once a week), provided with water, fed once a week, they are perfectly content and happy. Honestly... that to me sounds like a pretty ideal pet right now! My hands are kept full by this child of mine, my full time job, and keeping track of the hubby while helping him to find a job. I love my cats and dogs, but their requirements are so much more intense than the snakes, they can be a little overwhelming on some days!

For that matter, one of my dogs is 2 years old and has refused to be potty trained. She'll hold it all day in her crate, and she's got a clean bill of health, so it is not a health issue. I've tried everything with her, so it isn't lack of trying on my part. Her way of telling me she needs out is to look at me, which is the exact same thing she does when she's hungry or wants attention. If no one is home to let her out, or it's night time, she won't hold it, she'll piddle or poop in the house without regret. Again, doesn't do that in her crate, but will do it if she's left inside the house. She won't even use potty pads any more, she prefers carpet, especially that in the baby room. Her inability to be house trained makes her a pretty  poor house pet, despite the fact she's a dog!






> In fact... it's entirely possible to walk PAST a wild venomous snake and not be bitten. There's even a chance that you can handle a wild venomous snake and not be bitten. There's plenty of cases of it happening and I myself once picked up and handled a pygmy rattler in ignorance, and it did not bite me. Do I advocate picking up wild pygmy rattlers? Heck no! But with my own experience, I just proved you're a big liar. Liar liar, pants up in flames that you no doubt wanted from the forum in response to your ignorant trolling posts to get attention you can't get in a responsible adult way.


I'll attest to this fact. As a field biologist in Southern California, I have come across my fair share of venomous rattlesnakes. Some of these encounters occurred miles from paved roads without a cell phone signal, where a bite would easily end up a fatal experience. Some of these encounters have been VERY close. One such encounter... following behind a coworker through some brush and up out of a river bed. As I was about to step up the bank, following her footsteps, I looked down and saw a rattlesnake right next to her footstep. My coworker nearly stepped on a rattlesnake, and it did not so much as rattle, nor did it bite. This was a far more dangerous situation than putting your hand in a snake's enclosure. Nothing is ever guaranteed, even when it comes to venomous snakes.

----------

MarkS (03-09-2013)

----------


## Marrissa

If you're reading this Danny, I'm sorry all this happened to you. I was floored listening to that radio interview. It makes me so angry this was all twisted and warped. There are some really sick people in this world to try to take your kids and pets away when you took the proper precautions for their safety. I can't even image having to deal with a custody battle with your inlaws. I really hope things get better for you from here on out. Too bad you can't sue them for lying and slander.

Edit: As for walking past venomous. Yep I've done it and didn't even know. I was out on a group trail ride with friends and family. My horse and I were up front. At one people they call up to me saying "A little warning would of been nice!" I turned around and my horse and I had walked right past a rattlesnake moving across the trail. Never coiled or rattled at us. And usually when they are defensive they let you know from a WAYS away to stay away. I've been out on rides in AZ and heard three rattlesnakes on one trail ride alone. Only way we saw them was by their noise and they were at least a good 10 feet off the trail.

----------


## reptileexperts

Heh in the rainforest it's usually the last person in a group of people hiking to see the fer-de-lance that everyone just stepped over... Venomous would rather sit still and not be bothered rather than waste a bite on something it can not eat. Least we forget that venom does more than just subdue prey, it assists in the digestion process. As far as handling wild venomous goes. I can't say anything against it as I have free handled a fair number of quick and deadly snakes including wild western diamondback Rattlesnakes. It's not for every body and serves no immediate purpose. But can be done without harm when done right. 

Cheers

----------


## wilomn

> It's not for every body and serves no immediate purpose.


Much as the post above this one. I guess you missed it, but this isn't about free handling hots, it's about the lies and asshattery of animal planet and the way they lied to Danny.

----------


## reptileexperts

No I did not miss it - I just added to the current debate being mentioned. But thanks for pointing that out as usual Wilomn  :Good Job:

----------


## wilomn

> No I did not miss it - I just added to the current debate being mentioned. But thanks for pointing that out as usual Wilomn


Unless I missed it, you're the first one to mention free handling in this thread. It's not about free handling, no matter how much you want to brag about how cool you are. Perhaps if you stuck to the subject of the thread, how a member here was lied to and made to look like some ignorant keeper to boost ratings on a worthless TV show.

If you want to preen for us, start a thread about how neat you are,  but leave this one to Danny and how he was taken advantage of.

----------


## reptileexperts

It's about the risk of getting close to a hot meaning that you will get bit just because you are in range, and the comments directed at such sayings. If it were a bragging post, allow me to get my soap box I keep for just such an occassion and spam pictures of said events for all to glow in. Oh wait, no that is what you want it to be about to have something to point out. Stop looking for stuff to complain about Wilomn - please. It's getting quite old.

----------

_carlson_ (03-09-2013),Quantum Constrictors (03-09-2013),sharkrocket (03-10-2013)

----------


## rick*star

You folks know that I'm not a big snake fan, but, when I saw a program that Animal Planet televised,
it really made me sick!  It was about a rattlesnake roundup in Texas, where people from all over the
world would come, and roundup as many rattlesnakes as the could. Then, here's the part that left me
pretty empty, they would take these helpless animals, and ruthlessly kill them in a variety of ways. There
was nothing humane about this, and these people would get their kicks out of subjecting all these animals
to cruel and barbaric ways of torturing them by hacking their heads off, or skinning them alive. There was
this one guy I'll never forget, he wore this stupid looking hat with a stuffed rattlesnake on top, whereas
he got in to a tub with live rattlesnakes setting some dumb Gluiness book of world record. I'm really
surprised that the state of Texas allows this brutal act to go on year after year. I suppose it's all about
the money!

----------


## rick*star

I know my previous thread was off topic, but I thought about all the horrific acts that
are happening against creatures like snakes, just because well, they are snakes.
So apologies, and I'm now back on track!

----------


## sorraia

> You folks know that I'm not a big snake fan, but, when I saw a program that Animal Planet televised,
> it really made me sick!  It was about a rattlesnake roundup in Texas, where people from all over the
> world would come, and roundup as many rattlesnakes as the could. Then, here's the part that left me
> pretty empty, they would take these helpless animals, and ruthlessly kill them in a variety of ways. There
> was nothing humane about this, and these people would get their kicks out of subjecting all these animals
> to cruel and barbaric ways of torturing them by hacking their heads off, or skinning them alive. There was
> this one guy I'll never forget, he wore this stupid looking hat with a stuffed rattlesnake on top, whereas
> he got in to a tub with live rattlesnakes setting some dumb Gluiness book of world record. I'm really
> surprised that the state of Texas allows this brutal act to go on year after year. I suppose it's all about
> the money!





> I know my previous thread was off topic, but I thought about all the horrific acts that
> are happening against creatures like snakes, just because well, they are snakes.
> So apologies, and I'm now back on track!


Sadly those are the attitudes we experience all the time, just because we have snakes. People HATE snakes, and it seems an awful lot of people out there seem to think it is ok to torture them, or speak about torturing them, just because they are snakes. I personally don't think everyone needs to like snakes, but they should have some basic respect for the animal since it is a living creature. 
Tying this into the topic... not everyone needs to like the idea of keeping a snake as a pet either, not everyone needs to keep a snake for a pet, but on the same hand, that doesn't mean no one should keep snakes. Likewise not everyone likes dogs, not everyone needs to keep a dog, but that doesn't mean those people should mistreat and abuse dogs.

----------

_Wes_ (03-10-2013)

----------


## jeanus

As a responible snake owner I think it is my duty to post this link to Fatal Attractions wikapedia page so someone can put the truth out about this show. Many someones would be better the more the better. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fatal_A...ns_(TV_series) I am so appaled by what I read I felt it was a duty to allow snake owners to put the truth out about the show.  I have not watched the show so I do not feel qualified. 

Ps I hope the troll does not have any 5 gallon buckets they are soooo dangerous.

----------


## Rob

> As a responible snake owner I think it is my duty to post this link to Fatal Attractions wikapedia page so someone can put the truth out about this show. Many someones would be better the more the better. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fatal_A...ns_(TV_series) I am so appaled by what I read I felt it was a duty to allow snake owners to put the truth out about the show.  I have not watched the show so I do not feel qualified.


I have watched all the ones they have on Netflix. Basically every show has the same recipe. Show a normal house, add scary music. Show a snake in its enclosure, zoom in, add scary music. Show the poor sap they are taking advantage of Get a clip of him talking then cut to a voice over talking about how lonely they must be to keep such dangerous animals. Animal planet doing their best to put animals in a good light.

----------

_Annarose15_ (03-13-2013)

----------


## Bear1

Not trying to through fuel on the fire, but I thought it would be worth knowing who Winston Card actually is.  These references were taken from someone elses post on a similar topic.  

1. Mahaffey, D and W. Card.  1990.  First time captive breeding of the two-striped forest-pitviper Bothriopsis bilineata.  AZA Communiqué. August. 1990.
2.    Card, W. 1993. Notes on the Natural History and Husbandry of the Temple Viper, Vivarium Vol. 5 No. 5
3.    Garrett, C.M. and Winston C. Card. 1993.  Chemical Discrimination or Prey by Naïve Neonate Goulds Monitors _Varanus Gouldii_. _Journal of Chemical Ecology_. 19(11):2599-2604.
4.    Card, W. 1994. _Draco Volans_ Reproduction. Herpetological Review 25(2 ) p.65
5.    Card, W. 1994. Double clutching Gould's monitors (Varanus gouldii) and Gray's monitors (Varanus olivaceus) at the Dallas Zoo _Herpetological Review_ 25(3)111;114
6.    Card, W. 1994. A reproductive history of monitors at the Dallas Zoo. Vivarium 6(1):26-29 
7. _255-265._
8.    Card, Winston;Mehaffey, Doug. 1994. A radiographic sexing technique for Heloderma suspectum _Herpetological Review_ 25 1 17-19
9.    Card, W. 1994 Just my opinion: A commentary on zoos and the private sector. Iguana Times 3(4):17-19
10. Card, W. 1994. Blotched Blue-Tongued Skink. Vivarium, Vol. 6, No. 3.
11.   Card, W. 1994. Notes on the Natural History and Husbandry of the Oriental Fire-Bellied Toad.  Reptiles Magazine 4:3.
12. Card, W. 1994. Natural history and husbandry of the shingleback skink (Trachydosaurus rugosus) and the blotched blue-tounged skink (Tiliqua nigrolutea). Vivarium. 6 (3):26-29.
13.  Card, W. C. And A. G. Kluge. 1995. Hemipeneal skeleton and varanid lizard systematics. _Journal of Herpetology_. 29(2):275-280.
14.  Card, W. 1995. Rhinoceros viper (Bitis nasicornis). Reptiles Magazine 3(8)8-12     
15.   Card, Winston. 1995. Captive maintenance & reproduction of Gould's monitor lizard (Varanus gouldii) Reptiles Magazine 3(3):84-91
16.    Card, W. 1995. End of an era: an interview with Dr. James B. Murphy. Vivarium 7(1):38-43
17.  Card, W. 1995. Gray's monitor lizard (Varanus olivaceus) at the Dallas Zoo. Reptiles Magazine 3(5):78-85                           
18.  Card, W. 1995. Notes on herping in the tropical wet forests of Costa Rica. Vivarium 7(3):30-37                      
19.  Card, W. 1995.  Monitor lizard husbandry. Bulletin of the Association of Reptilian Amphibian Veterinarians 5(3):9-17  
20.  Card, W and Dave T. Roberts.  1996.  Incidence of Bites from Venomous Reptiles in North American Zoos.  Herpetological Review 27(1):15-17. 
21.  Card, W.     1997.  Considerations for manipulating artificial environmental parameters for reptiles in captivity  Reptiles Magazine 5(1):66-67
22.  Murphy, James B.and Winston Card*.*1998. A Glimpse into the Life of a Zoo Herpetologist._Herpetological Review_ 29(2):8590.
23.  Card, W.C.; D. T. Robertsand R. A. Odum. 1998. Does Zoo Herpetology have a Future? _Zoo Biology_ 17(5):453-462.
24.  Garrett, C. M.; Donal M. Boyer; Winston C. Card; David T. Roberts; James B. Murphy; David Chiszar. 1998. Comparison of chemosensory behavior and prey trail-following in the varanoid lizards _Varanus gouldii_ and _Heloderma suspectum. Zoo Biology__ 15(3):_
25.  Card, Winstonand James B. Murphy*.*2000. Lineages and histories of zoo herpetologistsin the United States. _Herpetological Circular_ 27, Society for the Study of Amphibians and Reptiles, Shoreview, Minnesota, iii, 45 pages.
26. Card, Winston; Aucone, Brian. 2000. Bufo murinus (NCN) Predation. _Herpetological Review_ 31(3):117-118.
27.   Aucone, Brian; Card, Winston. 2002. Scinax cruentomma (NCN) Predation. _Herpetological Review_ 33(1):48
28.   Card, W. 2004. A conversation with Walter Auffenberg.  Reptiles Magazine presents a never-before-published interview with the late Dr. Walter Auffenberg. Reptiles Magazine 4:6

----------


## wilomn

> Not trying to through fuel on the fire, but I thought it would be worth knowing who Winston Card actually is.  These references were taken from someone elses post on a similar topic.  
> 
> 1. Mahaffey, D and W. Card.  1990.  First time captive breeding of the two-striped forest-pitviper Bothriopsis bilineata.  AZA Communiqué. August. 1990.
> 2.    Card, W. 1993. Notes on the Natural History and Husbandry of the Temple Viper, Vivarium Vol. 5 No. 5
> 3.    Garrett, C.M. and Winston C. Card. 1993.  Chemical Discrimination or Prey by Naïve Neonate Goulds Monitors _Varanus Gouldii_. _Journal of Chemical Ecology_. 19(11):2599-2604.
> 4.    Card, W. 1994. _Draco Volans_ Reproduction. Herpetological Review 25(2 ) p.65
> 5.    Card, W. 1994. Double clutching Gould's monitors (Varanus gouldii) and Gray's monitors (Varanus olivaceus) at the Dallas Zoo _Herpetological Review_ 25(3)111;114
> 6.    Card, W. 1994. A reproductive history of monitors at the Dallas Zoo. Vivarium 6(1):26-29 
> 7. _255-265._
> ...


We already know what card is. I've got about a million rat tubs I'm going to go clean the card out of this morning. Doesn't matter how many pictures he's taken or articles he's written, or plagerised, he's still a walking talking pile of crap. A list of what, accomplishments(?), will do nothing to change what he is.

----------


## Skiploder

> Not trying to through fuel on the fire, but I thought it would be worth knowing who Winston Card actually is.  These references were taken from someone elses post on a similar topic.  
> 
> 1. Mahaffey, D and W. Card.  1990.  First time captive breeding of the two-striped forest-pitviper Bothriopsis bilineata.  AZA Communiqué. August. 1990.
> 2.    Card, W. 1993. “Notes on the Natural History and Husbandry of the Temple Viper,” Vivarium Vol. 5 No. 5
> 3.    Garrett, C.M. and Winston C. Card. 1993.  Chemical Discrimination or Prey by Naïve Neonate Gould’s Monitors _Varanus Gouldii_. _Journal of Chemical Ecology_. 19(11):2599-2604.
> 4.    Card, W. 1994. _Draco Volans_ Reproduction. Herpetological Review 25(2 ) p.65
> 5.    Card, W. 1994. Double clutching Gould's monitors (Varanus gouldii) and Gray's monitors (Varanus olivaceus) at the Dallas Zoo _Herpetological Review_ 25(3)111;114
> 6.    Card, W. 1994. A reproductive history of monitors at the Dallas Zoo. Vivarium 6(1):26-29 
> 7. _255-265._
> ...


Four posts here for you Bear1..........and all of them either defending Card or casting aspersions on those who have an issue with him.

I could do a search on Melissa Kraplan and post a similar list..........

Who are you Bear1?  Winston Card?  An Animal Planet intern who helped Winston Card apply ointment to his string warts?  Winston Card's talking left testicle?  

Or are you just someone who is stupid enough to think that being published somehow allows you carte blanche to lie and misrepresent your intentions?

----------


## Bear1

> Four posts here for you Bear1..........and all of them either defending Card or casting aspersions on those who have an issue with him.
> 
> I could do a search on Melissa Kraplan and post a similar list..........
> 
> Who are you Bear1?  Winston Card?  An Animal Planet intern who helped Winston Card apply ointment to his string warts?  Winston Card's talking left testicle?  
> 
> Or are you just someone who is stupid enough to think that being published somehow allows you carte blanche to lie and misrepresent your intentions?


Geez, you fellas are a bit testy!  Have you never heard the term, "know thy enemy?"  

I have never met either individual involved in this nonsense or actually seen the show and I am a little to old to be anyone's intern. Are you Danny Steele? 

The fact remains, this guy may be piece of work, many of us are, but he does have a history.  I am not sure why you would assume my intent in pointing that history out was to defend him? :Wag of the finger:

----------


## Skiploder

> Geez, you fellas are a bit testes!  Have you never heard the term, "know thy enemy?"  
> 
> I have never met either individual involved in this nonsense or actually seen the show and I am a little to old to be anyone's intern. Are you Danny Steele? 
> 
> The fact remains, this guy may be an piece of work, many of us are, but he does have a history.  I am not sure why you would assume my intent in pointing that history out was to defend him?


Maybe because you have posted 5 times on this forum and all of these posts have either provided Card's anemic qualifications, have cast the side eye on Ripa or have stated how you don't have much sympathy for Steele.  Subtle little comments which all tacitly either support Card or who poke at those who don't.

5 times you've posted on this forum and all 5 times have been in this thread.  You walk like a duck, you talk like a duck and if I presented my leg to you, you would probably hump it like a duck.  From hereon out, you shall be known as Duck1.

----------


## Mike41793

You said testy, hahaha

----------


## Skiploder

> You said testy, hahaha


Check my re-quote of his quote. :Wink:

----------


## Mike41793

> Check my re-quote of his quote.


Hahaha he said testes!!!

----------


## Bear1

> Maybe because you have posted 5 times on this forum and all of these posts have either provided Card's anemic qualifications, have cast the side eye on Ripa or have stated how you don't have much sympathy for Steele.  Subtle little comments which all tacitly either support Card or who poke at those who don't.
> 
> 5 times you've posted on this forum and all 5 times have been in this thread.  You walk like a duck, you talk like a duck and if I presented my leg to you, you would probably hump it like a duck.  From hereon out, you shall be known as Duck1.


I see you have posted nearly 3000 times.  Not sure what your point is, but here's a thought:

1. Television is pure garbage.  I do not own a television and have little respect for anyone that would ever get involved in the industry - subject or host.  

2.  When I read things that interest me in blogs, chat rooms, or forums posted by angry people, I try and verify the information being provided if its possible to do so.  I read Mr. Ripas blog and found it compelling, so I did a little digging and found some odd things on his web page.  What of it?  The guys a little strange, so what?

I simply cut and pasted that list of references posted above, its information readily avalible.  The guys published.  What of it?

You sound a bit like an angry teenager.  Do you need a hug or perhaps a spanking?  :Surprised:

----------


## MarkS

Where did this come from.  I'm actually close enough to check it out in person.  I didn't know that there was ever anything published in Shoreview MN.  




> 25. Card, Winstonand James B. Murphy.2000. Lineages and histories of zoo herpetologistsin the United States. Herpetological Circular 27, Society for the Study of Amphibians and Reptiles, Shoreview, Minnesota, iii, 45 pages.

----------


## Skiploder

> quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack 
> quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack
> quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack
> quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack
> quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack
> quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack
> quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack
> quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack
> quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack quack


I rest my case.

Before you know it, Mr. Fine Feathered Friend, this thread will die.  Since you only know how to post in this thread and this thread alone, I guess we won't be seeing anymore of you.

Unless someone bashes Animal Planet or Winston Card again - then maybe you will "fly" to the rescue.

----------

_Anatopism_ (03-30-2013)

----------


## Bear1

> Where did this come from.  I'm actually close enough to check it out in person.  I didn't know that there was ever anything published in Shoreview MN.


http://www.herplit.com/SSAR/circulars/circulars.html

see #27.

----------


## Bear1

> I rest my case.
> 
> Before you know it, Mr. Fine Feathered Friend, this thread will die.  Since you only know how to post in this thread and this thread alone, I guess we won't be seeing anymore of you.
> 
> Unless someone bashes Animal Planet or Winston Card again - then maybe you will "fly" to the rescue.


I feel like I am having a conversation with my teenage son.  Go clean your room!

----------


## wilomn

> I simply cut and pasted that list of references posted above, its information readily avalible.


Ahhhh I see, more of a silly goose than a duck, I get it. 

You saw something, decided it was 'the real deal' and went crying much like your cousin Chicken Little, to all who would listen.

User Cp
Edit ignore list
enter-chicken little, er ducky wucky, er ignoramus ie bear1


ahhhhh, there we go, the stupid factor has been reduced to a tolerable level

----------

DooLittle (03-17-2013)

----------


## Bear1

> Ahhhh I see, more of a silly goose than a duck, I get it. 
> 
> You saw something, decided it was 'the real deal' and went crying much like your cousin Chicken Little, to all who would listen.
> 
> User Cp
> Edit ignore list
> enter-chicken little, er ducky wucky, er ignoramus ie bear1
> 
> 
> ahhhhh, there we go, the stupid factor has been reduced to a tolerable level


How did this forum end up being populated by angry teenagers?  The reference is actually correct.

----------


## Mike41793

Wilomn can't hear you from over there. I wouldn't dare get any closer to his front porch though...

----------


## wilomn

> Wilomn can't hear you from over there. I wouldn't dare get any closer to his front porch though...


Still stinging from the last round of rock salt, eh Boyo? lol

----------


## Bear1

> Wilomn can't hear you from over there. I wouldn't dare get any closer to his front porch though...


 :Confused:

----------


## Skiploder

> I see you have posted nearly 3000 times.  Not sure what your point is, but here's a thought:
> 
> 1. Television is pure garbage.  I do not own a television and have little respect for anyone that would ever get involved in the industry - subject or host.  
> 
> 2.  When I read things that interest me in blogs, chat rooms, or forums posted by angry people, I try and verify the information being provided if its possible to do so.  I read Mr. Ripas blog and found it compelling, so I did a little digging and found some odd things on his web page.  What of it?  The guys a little strange, so what?
> 
> I simply cut and pasted that list of references posted above, its information readily avalible.  The guys published.  What of it?
> 
> You sound a bit like an angry teenager.  Do you need a hug or perhaps a spanking?


Is any one else creeped out by the fact that a man calling himself "Bear" asked me if I was a teenager and then offered to hug and spank me?

----------

_Anatopism_ (03-30-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (03-17-2013),_jbean7916_ (03-31-2013),_satomi325_ (03-17-2013),wolfy-hound (03-17-2013)

----------


## Bear1

> Is any one else creeped out by the fact that a man calling himself "Bear" asked me if I was a teenager and then offered to spank me?


I also offered to hug you, but your clearly need spanking more than you need a hug.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Mike41793

He's too young for you smokey, go find another cub to prey on.

----------


## Mike41793

> 


He sits on his porch drinking whiskey and threatening the neighborhood kids. Shaking his fist at the sky angrily! 

Well... Taking into consideration your desire to hug and spank teenage boys, you may wanna wait in the bushes near the end of his driveway...

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (03-17-2013)

----------


## Bear1

> he sits on his porch drinking whiskey and threatening the neighborhood kids. Shaking his fist at the sky angrily! 
> 
> Well... Taking into consideration your desire to hug and spank teenage boys, you may wanna wait in the bushes near the end of his driveway...


lol :Smile:

----------


## Skiploder

> I also offered to hug you, but your clearly need spanking more than you need a hug.


Unless you are a hot asian female, the answer is no.

----------


## Mike41793

> Unless you are a hot asian female, the answer is no.


Satomi wants a hug!  :ROFL:

----------


## Skiploder

> Satomi wants a hug!


I'm gonna have to clear it with my hot wife first. :Sad:

----------

rick*star (03-21-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> I'm gonna have to clear it with my hot wife first.


Mine may not have dropped, but yours are in your wife's purse! :p

----------


## satomi325

I'd take a spanking from the Skip any day  :Wink: 
Maybe his genius will transfer over.

But a hug works too. 
The hot wife may also participate if she so desires it. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Skiploder

Looks like I won't be needing that little blue pill tonight..........

----------

_arialmt_ (03-31-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

:ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## rick*star

Well, it's happened all over again folks! I just watched the end of a show on everyone's
favorite animal channel, Animal Planet. They were talking about the risk the father,
(Patrick) was taking with his 2 reticulated pythons (13 '), and 1 burmese python (12'),
and his son who is 8 years old. I forget which state but I think maybe Texas or New
Mexico? What the local authorities were saying, was that Patricks' cages were not safe
enough to keep the snakes controlled enough to keep them from getting out. Similar to
a case that this thread was first created for! Well, bottom line is that Patrick told the 
Humane Society and authorities that he was keeping the retic's and burmese. The
authorities convinced him to give all of his snakes up to prevent a possible charge
brought on from DA's office where a Judge would make the decision in his behalf.
Probably would have confiscated his snakes.
Anyhow, I only brought this to everyones attention since it was very similar to Danny's
situation. I hope everyone get's a chance to see it! Now, don't beat me up for bringing
this information to you. Skiploader has my back, so be a little more understanding and
don't shoot the messenger!  Thanks!

----------


## JLC

> Well, it's happened all over again folks! I just watched the end of a show on everyone's
> favorite animal channel, Animal Planet. They were talking about the risk the father,
> (Patrick) was taking with his 2 reticulated pythons (13 '), and 1 burmese python (12'),
> and his son who is 8 years old. I forget which state but I think maybe Texas or New
> Mexico? What the local authorities were saying, was that Patricks' cages were not safe
> enough to keep the snakes controlled enough to keep them from getting out. Similar to
> a case that this thread was first created for! Well, bottom line is that Patrick told the 
> Humane Society and authorities that he was keeping the retic's and burmese. The
> authorities convinced him to give all of his snakes up to prevent a possible charge
> ...


You're a real peach, aren't you?  

What do YOU like to enjoy in life?  Do you keep dogs?  I can point out people who keep dangerous dogs chained up on flimsy chains, or behind fences that are easily jumped or dug under.  In fact, as a child, I was attacked by two big dogs who escaped their back yard.  Do you like cars?  Restoring old cars, maybe, or admiring cool sports cars?  I can point out people who race illegally on the streets all the time and put innocent children in danger on a regular basis.  

What's my point?  There is no point.  There's no point in your post either.  MAYBE some guy doesn't have adequate caging for his big snakes.  MAYBE some idiotic television producer gets his jollies by making it LOOK like the guy is evil.  Your post makes no point whatsoever...proves nothing...says nothing....teaches nothing.  All it does is demonstrate the truth we all know that there are people in the world who are dead-set on stirring up trouble in whatever small way they can, just to watch the fire burn.  

It's like...internet arson...or something....let's pour on some gas and light a spark and see if we get a big boom!  

I feel sorry for you...that you seem to have nothing better or more productive to do than this.  What a sad, little life.

----------

_3skulls_ (03-28-2013),AmandaJ (03-29-2013),_Annarose15_ (03-28-2013),_BrandiR_ (03-28-2013),DooLittle (03-30-2013),_Mike41793_ (03-28-2013),_Rob_ (03-28-2013),_satomi325_ (03-28-2013),scorps101 (03-28-2013),wolfy-hound (03-29-2013)

----------


## rick*star

JLC, you are right on...... I do have a sad little life. I have been going through tough 
times retrospecting things I coulda, woulda, and shoulda done. All I was trying to do
here, was not to pass judgement on anyone else, but to bring these kind of situations to
lite.  If most of you truly feel that I bring absolutely nothing to this thread, then I will be
happy to oblige you and get out. Instead of beating me up, your anger should be
directed more to the networks (Animal Planet) Judicial system, and various state laws
that are not consistent with each other across the board!  Give me a yes or no and I will
be obliged to honor majority rule. Skiploder, where you be when I need you? This Troll
is going...going..going.

----------


## DooLittle

Goodbye.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

----------


## JLC

> JLC, you are right on...... I do have a sad little life. I have been going through tough 
> times retrospecting things I coulda, woulda, and shoulda done. All I was trying to do
> here, was not to pass judgement on anyone else, but to bring these kind of situations to
> lite.  If most of you truly feel that I bring absolutely nothing to this thread, then I will be
> happy to oblige you and get out. Instead of beating me up, your anger should be
> directed more to the networks (Animal Planet) Judicial system, and various state laws
> that are not consistent with each other across the board!  Give me a yes or no and I will
> be obliged to honor majority rule. Skiploder, where you be when I need you? This Troll
> is going...going..going.


Why would our protests against your trolling indicate that we don't direct our anger at networks like Animal Planet and ridiculous lawmakers?  

If you're actually interested in reptiles...the keeping of them, the admiring of them, the natural conservation of them...there's no reason why you can't or shouldn't participate at this site.  If your only purpose here is to stir the pot and point fingers at people you know nothing about...then please go.

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (03-30-2013),wolfy-hound (03-30-2013)

----------


## wilomn

Go. Go now.

----------


## Mike41793

> Go. Go now.


http://youtu.be/ExYsh1W22Wo
!!!!

----------


## MarkS

> http://youtu.be/ExYsh1W22Wo
> !!!!


I've always loved that album cover, but I think this is a better song for this situation.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4coi65CT1G4

----------


## Mike41793

> I've always loved that album cover, but I think this is a better song for this situation.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4coi65CT1G4


Um... Nah, ill stick with the cars lol... 

You must be a dad! :p

----------


## MarkS

> Um... Nah, ill stick with the cars lol... 
> 
> You must be a dad! :p


Yeah, but the boys are 19 and 21 now, they stopped listening to those types of songs quite a while ago (though I can still remember of lot of them even now.  Repetition is a great teaching tool.) 

It was really more of a comment on my estimation of 'Mr Stars' age.

----------


## carlson

> I've always loved that album cover, but I think this is a better song for this situation.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4coi65CT1G4


I can never take back watching this haha that dude is creepy

----------


## rick*star

Goodbye!

----------

MarkS (03-30-2013)

----------


## rick*star

Well since Skipload never showed up for my defense, he must have popped that blue little pill
and now he is stuck at the ER trying to explain why his jockey skiffs have been at attention the
last 4 hours. Instructions did say to seek medical help if the detection of the erection exceeds 4
hours of stand at attention guard duty.

----------


## Mike41793

You seem to know quite a bit about Skip's bathing suit area. He may be afraid of you....

----------


## BrandiR

> Well since Skipload never showed up for my defense, he must have popped that blue little pill
> and now he is stuck at the ER trying to explain why his jockey skiffs have been at attention the
> last 4 hours. Instructions did say to seek medical help if the detection of the erection exceeds 4
> hours of stand at attention guard duty.


If you believe something with conviction, you don't need back up.  There are members on this forum (ironically, Skiploader for example) who have some beliefs about husbandry, legislation, reptile behavior, etc that go against the grain.  When those members post their thoughts and opinions and are met with resistance, they don't respond with, "Hey, (insert random name), you got me on this one, right?"  They do research, or cite research they've already done and they respond accordingly.  This is a discussion board, not middle school.  If you're sure of what you're saying, don't try to call in reinforcements.  If you're unsure, ask questions, do some heavy research, and come back and post when you can speak your own mind without reservation.

----------

